# Camera for learning photography.



## dingdong (May 2, 2012)

I am just a beginner.Learning photography.Kindly suggest me a camera.
Should i go for the SLR/DSLR ones or just learn first from the basic ones.

If learning from basic ones is the option then kindly suggest which ones to go for.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2012)

Jump to basic DSLR directly ....get D3100


----------



## dingdong (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion.But some of my friends were telling to go for a basic one right now which has focus, zoom etc functions.After i have learned all the terms properly and understood their usage then i should go for a better one.

I too think spending such an amount right now dosen't seems ok.
hows this one Canon PowerShot SX150 IS Point & Shoot: 14.1 Megapixels: Camera Review, Price in India, Compare: Flipkart.com

or this Fujifilm FinePix S2950 (S2950HD) Bridge Camera: bridge camera price comparison - prices at idealo.co.uk


----------



## clmlbx (May 3, 2012)

IMO go for DSLR only , Essential part to learn how to click is Exposure control and you can't learn that with any P&S camera as it not possible you need DSLR only.


----------



## dingdong (May 3, 2012)

^^Ok thank you.Can you also shed some light on bridge cameras too i mean how are they. will they do any good?


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2012)

look its about money and desire to learn ....if u r serious about learning and can give efforts u should get straight to dslr
if u r not sure if u will continue this hobbie for long or will not be spending 60-70k in next 1-2 years then better to get a superzoom like hx200v


----------



## dingdong (May 3, 2012)

^^I am serious in learning photography.You got that right but only as a hobbie.Thats why i am confused.If in future i dont use the camera anymore.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2012)

DSLR is something for real enthusiast...but remember a thing you have to invest in lenses in future...if in future u ever think that u will not invest anymore in zoom lens or macro lens then its not gonna happen
Every one build up there lens arsenal slowly...thats not a issue..but its bound to happen

A superzoom may give u everything at one go and its cheap


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2012)

if u wanna learn thoroughly, borrow an FM10 or FM2, its fun using an SLR, but you have to do many things manually that is done automatically on a dSLR... getting the exposure right is half the pain


----------



## dingdong (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.I will keep your suggestions in mind too.But since i am a newbie in this field can you guys please tell me which features i should be looking inside a camera?

Btw i like the pictures having the subject in focus and rest in blur.Can this effect be created only by those dSLR cameras?


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2012)

^yep with the 50mm lens


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2012)

Should i tell u features considering a dslr or point and shoot...both have different thing to consider
Yup those blur backgrounds are created by lenses which u will see having f1.4 to f2.8 along...like 50 f1.8 or 85 f1.4 or 300 2.8 

just to tell u select any entry level dslr...mostly they r similar and have similar iso,pic quality,focus point. But the userinterface of canon is better and body and grip of nikon better..

if u wanna go superzoom check zooom,clarity,iso noise,additional fearures like panorama,video,gps etc


----------



## nac (May 4, 2012)

If one would like to buy DSLR (entry - Nikon) with 3 lenses (kit, zoom, prime) and accessories like tripod, SLR bag I guess the budget should have around 60-65k. If you are OK that you are ready to spend it now or in the near future, you go ahead and buy SLR. You can very well learn a lot with kit lens and you can buy the other two later.

You sound little like me except that confused part. I was clear what kind of camera I wanted to buy. You are sure that you wanted to learn photography. Now you know how much SLR would cost. Figure out your budget first, than narrow down the model.


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2012)

@nac you r absolutely correct


----------



## dingdong (May 4, 2012)

Ok if i spend around 25k for getting an entry level dslr camera then would it be ok.Right now my budget is within 25k only.Yeah in future i may invest 60-65k for a camera. 
Now in that dslr except for the lenses rest all features would be similar? I wont mind spending 7-8k for lenses after some years if thats the case.

Btw please tell me features for both point and shoot and dslr too. if getting dslr with that amout is not recommented then i would settle for a point and shoot.

hows fujifilm bridge cameras kindly tell me about that too.


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2012)

with 25k u can go for DSLR...but extend the amount to 28k
But the next investment would be soon enough


----------



## nac (May 4, 2012)

25k is fine but as Sujoy suggested, increase your budget and get D3100.
You may??? I think you should take some time to decide. No offense meant buddy...

Features of DSLR and P 'n' S 

Should you buy a DSLR or Point and Shoot Digital Camera?

Take time to think whether you should buy a DSLR or a compact.

If you are thinking of bridge cameras, FZ150 and HX100V are two of the best bridge cameras. You pick the one you like.


----------



## dingdong (May 4, 2012)

^^no buddy no offence taken but you got that right.I need some time to decide thats why i have opened this thread so that you guys can give your suggestions and then i will decide accordingly.
Now please dont mind but the models you have suggested are all 22k+ now as far as i am concerned if i am paying 20k+ then why would i get a bridge camera why not the DSLR directly.

For point and shoot my budget would be within 10k only.You can suggest something from that too.
Btw thanks for the link.


----------



## nac (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, those bridge cameras are around 20k. You asked about Fuji (bridge), so the suggestions of Pany and Sony. 

Nice question... Why should you go for bridge when you are paying 20k+ for that? Why not DSLR?

You don't need to, if you like DSLR. Bridge cameras is a bundled pack. It's portable, you don't need to carry several lenses to capture various scenes. You can't match the IQ of DSLR with bridge. It's like this "you have to trade IQ for portability" when you buy a bridge camera. But I am sure if you are so serious about photography, whatever you buy now at one point you will eventually buy a DSLR .

So as I said earlier, take time and do research and find what camera you need/want. Probably after the end of your research, you will want to buy D800 

You don't have much choice of cameras with manual controls under 10k. S2950 and SX150. Go with SX150 IS.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2012)

when you think of buying a dSLR, its not a one time budget of I will get this and be happy
you have to plan purchases over a few years 
first you will need a 300mm lens
then you will need a 50mm lens
then a bag to carry all that around
then extra flash and batteries
then maybe you will need a couple of filters because you will be a pro by then
bigger bag time
^thats what it means to own a dSLR

superzooms/bridge are really good, very versatile, you can operate them with one hand, the lenses covers a wide range of situations 
but the photo quality is just not the same


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2012)

^^ You forgot tripods.


----------



## pratheeshps (May 5, 2012)

I think beginners would love Fujifilm s2950..It's around Rs. 9000 & got DSLR like functions High Zoom [18x]


----------



## dingdong (May 8, 2012)

Thank you guys for your suggestions.After a lot of thinking and asking people i have decided that i will wait for few more months and get the EOS 600d.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2012)

wow direct 600D ...nice...dont forget to get a 50mm 1.8 at the start to make good videos


----------



## dingdong (May 8, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> wow direct 600D ...nice...dont forget to get a 50mm 1.8 at the start to make good videos



Dont forget i will have to wait for some more months too.Dont you think it will be worth the wait.
Anyways surely will get that too but after sometime.Till then wont it be good enough with the default ones?
Btw will this lens be good for taking pictures of the moon.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2012)

nope for moon u need zoom lens...longer the better...maybe u will get 55-250mm that will be good for moon


----------

